# ***Three ES Colours + Two Looks = One Awesome Tutorial Experience!**



## ch33tah (Mar 9, 2007)

Hay Ladies. ;]

Ok, so I just did this tutorial to show how to use these three colours to create a day time look, and then how to add a bit of drama to bring it over to a night time look. 

*Showcase Colours:*
Expensive Pink
Amber Lights
Vanilla Pigment

Before I begin, let me list out the products I used. 

*Face
*MAC Strobe Cream
Smashbox Foundation Primer
MAC Mineralized Satin Finish in NW20
MAC Select Concealer in NW20
MAC Mineralized Skin Finish in Light
Nars Blush in Orgasm

*Eyes*
MAC Shadestick in Beiging
MAC Eyeshadow in Expensive Pink
MAC Eyeshadow in Amber Lights
MAC Pigment in Vanilla
MAC Eyeshadow in Pompous Blue
MAC Eye Liner Pencil in Ebony
Lancome Definicils Mascara in Black
Quo Eyebrow Powder (unknown colour name)

*Lips*
Chapstick Naturals
Nars Lipgloss in Orgasm
MAC Lipgloss Viva Glam IV
MAC Creamstick Lipliner in Smoothberry

*Brushes*
187
182
222
213
212
266

Ok, so I skipped the face part of this tutorial. Pretty straight forward if you ask me. I have done  another tutorial that goes into how i apply my foundation/powder/blusher so feel free to check that one out. Only major difference is that past tutorial I used the Studio Stick which is quite a bit thicker than the Mineralized Satin Finish I used this time. The application is very much the same. I use my fingers to spread the product around and even out my skin tone. 

So the first photo shows my primed face. I've applied the Strobe Cream, Foundation Primer (a must have for EVERYONE! even if you don't wear foundation), Mineralized Satin Finish, Mineralized Skinfinish applied with the 182 Buffer Brush, and Narsh Orgasm Blush applied with my 187. 






The first step on the eyes is to apply a colour base. I love using the Shadestick in Beiging. It's a nice neutral colour and the finish really helps the eyeshadows and pigments adhere to the skin and last all day with out creasing! I apply all over the lid and up to the crease, no real need to go all the way up to the brow bone as I want the Vanilla Pigment to be subtle. 

Here's a tip for applying the Shadestick: I like to heat up the end of the shade stick with my hair dryer for about 10 seconds to warm up the product, so it glides on smoother and doesn't pull the delicate eyelid skin. Always work the eyelids with the most delicate touch as the skin is very thin and can wrinkle easily! I recommend using the pads of the ring finger, as this finger applies the least ammount of pressure compared to all the other ones! A tip my mom passed down to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's the Beiging.





I then packed my 213 brush with Expensive Pink





And applied from the middle of my eyelid to the outter corners not taking too much care on how dark it goes, or if I'm a little sloppy. It will get cleaned up a bit later.





The finished look is this:





I clean off my 213 brush on a towel and then pack it with Amber Lights





Work the inner corners to the middle of the eye lid, meeting up, yet taking care not to overlap with the Expensive Pink





As you can see, it's quite dramatic and very umm.... well a bit too much. One of the reasons I love the Vanilla Pigment so much, is that it's great for toning down really overpowering eyeshadows.

A tip for working with Pigments. Tightly close the container, and turn it upside down, tapipng a few times. Gently turn over and screw off lid. There should be a good deposit of the pigment on the clear lid. Work with the pigment on the lid instead of dipping the brush in the pot. You are more able to control the amount of pigment the brush picks up this way. 

So with that being said, here's a quick photo of my 222 brush picking up some Vanilla Pigment from the lid.





I chose the Vanilla pigment for this look because of the golden undertones playfully hidden in the soft white. They will work nicely with the gold tones in the Expensive Pink and of course the Amber Lights. The Vanilla is a warmer colour, rather than using lets say Phloof! or some other white toned eyeshadow.

So I sloppily dab my eyelids with the vanilla pigment. Looks like it snowed on my eyelids and lashes. :b All of the fall-off pigment that's landed on my cheeks and below my eyes, I just take my 187 and flick off the powder. The nice thing about Vanilla pigment is it also works as a great highlighter, so I may just gently swirl the 187 over the tops of my cheek bones as well. Waste not want not eh?





I then dust off my 222 brush and gently blend the vanilla pigment, pulling the colour gently from the brow bone down into the lid. gently sweeping in a small circular motion in the area where the colours overlap. I would not suggest using the 'windshield wiper' motion, as I don't want the colours to all blend into a pink/gold/white look, rather just to tone down the colours, yet still show them separately.

The finished look:









I then curled my eye lashes and applied two coats of Lancome Definicils mascara. Instead of pulling the brush up and out, I pull the brush almost sideways, dragging the lashes through the brush, but pulling them out to the side. this creates a more dramatic look, rather than venus fly trap lashes. (if that makes any sense at all!) I do the same process with my bottom lashes. I attack the bottom lashes with teh brush from UNDER the lashes, curling the brush and pulling it out to the side. I then took my angled brush and dipped it in the soft brown brow shadow to fill in my brows and create a more even arch between the two. I also sweep some gloss on. I love Nars Orgasm because the peachy/pinky/golden colours work well with the shadows and of course the blush

Here's the finished look:





So this look is pretty bright and cheerfull... pretty nice for day time. Now if I wanted to glam it up a bit and create some more drama for going out at night... I only do three things:
pick a really bright contrasting colour for lining the bottom lid, line the upper lids and tightline with a nice black liner, line the lips and add a darker gloss.

So I take my 266 brush and wipe on some Pompous Blue like so:





I then start just a bit outside the inner lower lash line and pull the brush out fanning a bit at the end. If it's too dark at the end, no worries, I just go over that area with the 222 brush and the Vanilla to lighten up a bit. Not a fan of the Q-Tip with eye make up remover method, as it takes off all the other layers of eyeshadow.





Ok, so for tightlining, I have a special method that I'll share with everyone. 
What I do, is take my Ebony Pencil and rub it on the end of my 266 brush until enough of the colour has come off on the ends.




Here you can get a good view of the end of the brush





What I do next is a bit tricky, and proved rather difficult to capture on photo. :b I pull up on my eye lid by pressing my finger gently on my upper lashes to expose the water line. I then take the 266 brush and dab gently on the water line, and then press up into the lash line to fully cover any skin with Ebony. The first time is a bit tricky, but once you get used to the technique, it can be done in a matter of seconds. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








I didn't take any photos of my lip lining and application of gloss, as that's pretty straight forward. ;]

But here is the finished, more dramatic result.






Thank you for looking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also wanted to post a photo of my new hair cut/colour. I'll admit, it's not a whole lot different than how it was before, but I had a few shades of blonde, tobacco and copper colours put throughout my hair and a bit of a trim. I just love wearing it smooth and shiney.






THanks for looking. And as always, if y'all have any questions, just ask away and I'll be happy to answer :]

-Victoria


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 9, 2007)

You seriously need to submit this to the tutorial contest!!


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 9, 2007)

I ditto what Shimmer said!
Thanks for a fab tut!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Mar 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_You seriously need to submit this to the tutorial contest!!_

 
I agree


----------



## mzreyes (Mar 9, 2007)

very pretty.. and your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## ch33tah (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks y'all! I've submitted it! ;]


----------



## jess98765 (Mar 9, 2007)

wow you have amazing tips there girl!! love the two looks!  awesome tut


----------



## summer6310 (Mar 10, 2007)

great tut! Love the last pic!


----------



## Janice (Mar 10, 2007)

Wonderful! That's neat you added the extra steps on how to spice up a look for evening. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ETA - Love the new hair too, the color and cut compliment you!


----------



## Ciara (Mar 10, 2007)

Very pretty.....i need to get me some amber lights
and some vanilla pigment
thanks!!!!!


----------



## msmack (Mar 10, 2007)

amazing! simply amazing! well done. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and thank-you!!


----------



## breathless (Mar 10, 2007)

very pretty! i love the way you tightline =]


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Mar 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_You seriously need to submit this to the tutorial contest!!_


----------



## user79 (Mar 10, 2007)

Moved the thread to the Entries section, deleted the second thread.

BTW, in the future, ladies who post their thread in the normal Tutorial section and want to enter it in the contest, please just send me a PM and I will happily move your thread to the right place! This prevents duplicate threads.

This is a lovely look Victoria, and I love the hair.


----------



## Jayne (Mar 10, 2007)

pretty look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanks !


----------



## ch33tah (Mar 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Moved the thread to the Entries section, deleted the second thread.

BTW, in the future, ladies who post their thread in the normal Tutorial section and want to enter it in the contest, please just send me a PM and I will happily move your thread to the right place! This prevents duplicate threads.

This is a lovely look Victoria, and I love the hair._

 
Thanks Jules...

i was wondering how I get the topic in here w/ out dblpostin. teehehee

aren't you supposed to be out at the cabin today? or are you there now? so confused.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Mar 10, 2007)

Love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and love how you took day into night!!! fabulous!!!!


----------



## ginger9 (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks for your wonderful tut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I LOVE your hair, it's like buttah


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Mar 10, 2007)

wow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this look is divine.


----------



## applefrite (Mar 11, 2007)

You are very pretty . 
I will now Expensive Pink


----------



## Klava (Mar 25, 2007)

You hair color looks amazing  - I love the play of colors!  I might steal the color combination - it you don't mind! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




The tut is great!  Even though you skiped some steps of foundation and lips, but you definitely made it up with some great tips!!!  Thanks tons for this great tut!


----------



## xxainixx (Apr 17, 2007)

i LOVE all your tutorials!


----------



## ineed2fussnow (Apr 17, 2007)

Thank you for a great tut!


----------



## MACisME (Apr 17, 2007)

how creative


----------



## meowgoezdacow (Apr 17, 2007)

your hair is beautiful and suits you so well!!


----------



## sabn786 (Apr 17, 2007)

this tutorial is soo good!! and your hair is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Apr 19, 2007)

You really need to model.....


----------



## DevinGirl (Apr 19, 2007)

B-e-a-u-t-i-f-u-l!


----------



## angeluv009 (Dec 27, 2007)

I absolutely looove this look. thank you so much!


----------



## Loveleighe (Dec 27, 2007)

thats was a sweet deal 2 looks in onw. ans i likw your little trick i've never thought to use eye pencil on my brush before i'll have to try it


----------



## ZoZo (Dec 27, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## satindoll (Dec 27, 2007)

i agree with the person who said you should submit this to the tutorial contest. it's beautiful!!


----------



## Lisette1019 (Dec 31, 2007)

Are your eyes two different colors?  That's so HOTTT!  Nice tutorial, btw.


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Dec 31, 2007)

gorgeous girl!!


----------



## DuncerBlur (Apr 22, 2008)

I do the same with my pencils and rubbing it on brush to tightline/smudge!  Oh so glad am not the only one.  Fab look on you.

Oh, and you have David Bowie eyes ... way kewl.


----------



## xminifee (May 2, 2008)

Woww very pretty


----------



## ch33tah (May 9, 2008)

Thanks !


----------



## glassy girl (May 10, 2008)

Thanks u look beautiful!


----------



## ylin4985 (May 19, 2008)

Nicely done


----------



## aznbaby4ever94 (May 21, 2008)

gorgeous 

i love it 

thanks for sharingg!


----------



## cuiran (May 31, 2008)

Magnolia matte brown wedges


----------



## Pluie (Jun 1, 2008)

awesome tut ^6 u did a great job :X


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 1, 2008)

That is an absolutely beautiful tut!! Thanks!


----------



## jood (Jun 2, 2008)

soOo nice ... thanks


----------



## cuiran (Jun 18, 2008)

I can't wait to see more! Beautiful!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks for the wonderful tut


----------



## pepe (Jun 30, 2008)

I bet thousands have said that you have cool eyes, one green and one blue. Awesome eyes!!! I myself have green eyes with one being a quarter brown. Love the tut !!


----------

